# plants, decorations, hiding



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

What do you all have inside your tank in terms of plants, decorations/hiding spaces? Do goldfish like places to hide too, or will a couple of plants here and there suffice? Should I get them some of those decorative caves or are they unnecessary?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It is unnecessary to supply hiding places for goldfish. Most goldfish tanks dont even carry plants in them. They will get dug up as the goldfish age.


----------

